# If you were asked by a customer if you can go back to the restaurant to retrieve a missing item, what would your response be?



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

My response is "We aren't allowed to under the contract but my best recommendation is contact support so you can get the refund for missing items."

We aren't getting paid anyways to go back but if the customer offers cash, venmo/cash app, then i could do it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Depends on what they paid, how far and how long.

I did a catering order from chipotle, 27 salads. It says "don't forget the dressing" on the delivery instructions after I get there.

After one hour of time and gas the hidden tip was only $10. I looked in the bags. No dressing. Perfect. Moving on.

If they had tipped even $20 I would have gone to the local store and bought it for them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Most of the time I tell them to call GrubHub or DoorDash and they will send another driver with it. I know they actually won’t!

once or twice however I did based on the circumstance. The last time I did it was about a year ago I delivered a big order to a house and the little girls kids meal was missing. She started crying and I called the restaurant told them they left out an item and I went back and got it and brought it back for the little girl.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Only because she made you start crying too


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

My response:

Contact Uber support because you're their customer. If they send me a request to pickup that order, I might do it depending on the offer.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have once and that was for a regular big tipper. Only time I ever did out of 10k. Not running back to places for free or acting as middle man for the customer service department for free.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

I don’t stick around long enough for them to go through it. I hand them their order and walk away. That’s if it isn’t a leave at door which most are now a days.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Chrisskates808 said:


> My response is "We aren't allowed to under the contract but my best recommendation is contact support so you can get the refund for missing items."
> 
> We aren't getting paid anyways to go back but if the customer offers cash, venmo/cash app, then i could do it.


Depends upon the item and I would make sure there was some sort of cross checking to ensure that the customer contacted the location etc. That things were in the up and up.

If it's a pricy item or a wallet or something illegal could be inside etc. I'll take them back and forth. Too risky. Might be a set up.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

My job is to deliver the package. The package could be full of garbage.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Chrisskates808 said:


> If you were asked by a customer if you can go back to the restaurant to retrieve a missing item, what would your response be?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Tell them to call customer support…


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Tell them to call customer support…


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


>


...and like it


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

There's a Japanese restaurant near me that I will say does provide a lot of well paying orders BUT they have a sign at the counter that reads:

"We do our best to make sure all of the items are included in an order but you can take the time to double check as well"

Ok so I should study your menu so I can easily recognize your various rolls, apps, soups and dumplings?
Pass.....


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Nobody has asked me to go back. They have said the other driver went back and blah or that they’re missing something. I just tell them to contact support to get refund or credit.

But I go on a case by case basis. If it’sa regular high tipping customer I’d probably do it. Or if the restaurant is close by and on my way. But it’s rare for that to happen.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sure, why not?
"It will be an extra $x for the turn around. In cash. Right now."
DO NOT turn the ap off, then you have insurance coverage and Uber has no beef with you.

ANYthing is possible with the proper application of sufficient amounts of MONEY.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> "We do our best to make sure all of the items are included in an order but you can take the time to double check as well"


Seems like that should be directed towards those who retrieve their own orders, not third party delivery services. The restaurant operator should know that for food safety reasons. Also the local health department should have a position on that.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> There's a Japanese restaurant near me that I will say does provide a lot of well paying orders BUT they have a sign at the counter that reads:
> 
> "We do our best to make sure all of the items are included in an order but you can take the time to double check as well"
> 
> ...


Wtf, that’s strange. How can we check the items if they are correct but we’re not even supposed to do so. I don’t do food quality check. The restaurant is supposed to know what they are doing.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> There's a Japanese restaurant near me that I will say does provide a lot of well paying orders BUT they have a sign at the counter that reads:
> 
> "We do our best to make sure all of the items are included in an order but you can take the time to double check as well"
> 
> ...


I've never done a food delivery. 

Don't they staple the bags shut to prevent hungry drivers from snitching samples and to prevent them from adding their own "special sauce"?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

New2This said:


> I've never done a food delivery.
> 
> Don't they staple the bags shut to prevent hungry drivers from snitching samples and to prevent them from adding their own "special sauce"?
> 
> View attachment 668301


That’s the point of sealing for drivers to not tamper with the orders. If we were to open anything, we get canned for it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> That’s the point of sealing for drivers to not tamper with the orders. If we were to open anything, we get canned for it.


Then as @ANThonyBoreDaneCook posted how do you double-check?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Chrisskates808 said:


> That’s the point of sealing for drivers to not tamper with the orders. If we were to open anything, we get canned for it.


True story: I can remove and reapply the sticker seal on bags from more than one restaurant chain.

Free snackies are like bonus tips!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> Then as @ANThonyBoreDaneCook posted how do you double-check?


You don't


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> I've never done a food delivery.


I was skeptical as well but I have to say, this shit is so easy and stress free.
I can smoke, blast whatever music I want, go all Tiger Woods with it and bang a 22 year old Applebee's waitress that has 0 understanding of how hot she is, make $25 per hour when I **** up or $60 per hour when do everything right? While driving on 55 mph Delaware roads?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chrisskates808 said:


> My response is "We aren't allowed to under the contract but my best recommendation is contact support so you can get the refund for missing items."
> 
> We aren't getting paid anyways to go back but if the customer offers cash, venmo/cash app, then i could do it.


No.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> There's a Japanese restaurant near me that I will say does provide a lot of well paying orders BUT they have a sign at the counter that reads:
> 
> "We do our best to make sure all of the items are included in an order but you can take the time to double check as well"
> 
> ...


Good example of trying to pass the buck.

It reminds me of those trucks that haul aggregate that have signs on them that say, "Stay back 300 feet - not responsible for cracked windshields". Which are meaningless, given that it's every vehicle operators' responsibility to endure that their vehicle load is secure and does not go flying off onto the highway.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Chrisskates808 said:


> My response is "We aren't allowed to under the contract but my best recommendation is contact support so you can get the refund for missing items."
> 
> We aren't getting paid anyways to go back but if the customer offers cash, venmo/cash app, then i could do it.


LOL!


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

My response would be "can you afford my time?"


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> and bang a 22 year old Applebee's waitress that has 0 understanding of how hot she is


Pretty sure she knows.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> My response is "We aren't allowed to under the contract but my best recommendation is contact support so you can get the refund for missing items."
> 
> We aren't getting paid anyways to go back but if the customer offers cash, venmo/cash app, then i could do it.


Call DoorDash/Uber and report a missing item. I do not open the bags for sanitary considerations. I'm sorry THE RESTAURANT messed this up.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I tell the customer I'm on another delivery and that they'll need to call GrubHub/UberEats.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

True story that happened to me when I first started,I did a McDonald’s delivery and delivered to a business less than half a mile. I got phone call for a missing item and went back to get it. Got 10 dollars cash


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

“I’m afraid I’m not in a position to make that call. It’s a Support issue.”

I generally like to be helpful. But there are limits. A restaurant called me halfway saying they forgot an item. I came back - they’re usually great, and stuff happens.

Guy put in wrong address in DD - honestly did - and his kids were starving (could hear them lol). I went the 4 extra miles. $2/mile turned to $1, but - stuff happens.

But… Unless there is an actual bill passing hands simultaneously with the request to go back and I like that bill - it’s a no.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> “I’m afraid I’m not in a position to make that call. It’s a Support issue.”
> 
> I generally like to be helpful. But there are limits. A restaurant called me halfway saying they forgot an item. I came back - they’re usually great, and stuff happens.
> 
> ...


Like really, it's not my issue if the restaurant forgot or made the wrong order. If the customer would like to offer extra money for me to go back and it is not far, I can do it without complaining.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Apparently, I lied. I got an extremely generous offer going to a medical office with a request to check items. Bags were sealed, and I waited for them to check. An item was missing; I went back.

Caveat: it was 1.1 mile (I know a shortcut which made it 0.7. And they were SUPER busy.

But the initial offer was over $10. So…


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Most of the time I tell them to call GrubHub or DoorDash and they will send another driver with it. I know they actually won’t!
> 
> once or twice however I did based on the circumstance. The last time I did it was about a year ago I delivered a big order to a house and the little girls kids meal was missing. She started crying and I called the restaurant told them they left out an item and I went back and got it and brought it back for the little girl.


Sweet of you to do that. I picked up at Chuck E Cheese once, and the kid’s toy wasn’t in the bag, so I went back. I got a double tip for that one. Otherwise only went back a few times. For an old person, a disabled person or a kid, I’d go back but not for a Karen.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> That’s the point of sealing for drivers to not tamper with the orders. If we were to open anything, we get canned for it.


But you can get a good idea by the size of the bag. Some restaurants I could tell from bag size the full order wasn’t in and had them double check before I left.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I actually went back a couple days ago. the guy called me and asked me if I would do it.
Actually the tone of his voice wasn't even like he was asking for a favor. It was more matter of factly, even though he said it was Panda's fault.
He did not mention anything about a tip.
I told him I would do it.
I dropped the missing items on his doorstep, rang the bell, and as I was pulling out, he came to the door, picked up his food, and waved goodbye...
It bothered me that he did not bring up a tip.
I probably would not have taken it, but, as the saying in the old country goes,
Your offering has filled me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I actually went back a couple days ago. the guy called me and asked me if I would do it.
> Actually the tone of his voice wasn't even like he was asking for a favor. It was more matter of factly, even though he said it was Panda's fault.
> He did not mention anything about a tip.
> I told him I would do it.
> ...


That sucked. Karma’ll get him. Was the initial tip good at least?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That sucked. Karma’ll get him. Was the initial tip good at least?


It was $10 for 4 miles.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I might go back if it was my mistake otherwise I would politely decline.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

@Ms. Mercenary 
@Invisible 
Correction. I meant to say the entire delivery was $10. DD.and tip.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Caveat: it was 11 mile (I know a shortcut which made it 0.7. And they were SUPER busy.


What'd you do, tunnel through the Earth?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> What'd you do, tunnel through the Earth?


Lol. Sorry. 1.1 mile to 0.7. My bad.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> @Ms. Mercenary
> @Invisible
> Correction. I meant to say the entire delivery was $10. DD.and tip.


You know, there are some people you just can’t say “no” to. It’s an aura. Don’t beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Unless you forgot an entire bag it's on the restaraunt for forgetting the item.

it's not on you to pay for the restaraunts mistakes.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Unless they had already given a good tip and the restaurant was close, I might do it. I've only had it happen a couple times. Once, the guys were drunk and a-holes. They called me after i dropped. The place forgot a burrito, I think. I told them to call support.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I think I've done it once for someone that tipped me well and the restaurant was nearby. I had 3 drunk guys staying at a hotel that ordered mexican food and a burrito or something was missing. They'd already pissed me off by marking their address wrong, then calling and *****ing at me while looking for the address. They begged me on the phone after I'd just dropped it off. I told them to call support. Sorry, I'm not helping out entitled a-holes.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

> If you were asked by a customer if you can go back to the restaurant to retrieve a missing item, what would your response be?


Huh? I'm hard of hearing.


----------

